# Comparable paint options



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Still gathering info for my next project. To all you paint guys out there I'm in the hunt.

What I'm looking for is a paint comparable to interlux perfection, but with better color options. So I'm searching for a 2-part paint, that is user friendly and easy to apply by roller or spray, and that you can get for $60-70 a quart like the perfection. So what do you guys like?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

How about epiphanes 2-part? Seems comparable but can be mixed in custom colors by jamestown.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

FC- I have friends who use this stuff http://www.por15.com/HARDNOSE_p_43.html up north for various projects. It withstands the wintes very well. Many of Dow Chemical's plants use the POR products by the truckload.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I'll be putting the System Three two part LPU from BoatBuilderCentral to the test soon, just put in an order this morning. Lots of good reports out there with System Three and it's only $53 per quart.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendations. Gramps the System 3 stuff worries me too much, it's water based and thinned and according to the reviews I've read it's very hard to spray in warm conditions. Also the reviews mention it's more of a semi gloss then true gloss paint, plus the color selection is even more limited than the interlux. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I pay $45 a quart for awlgrip (not including reducer, converter)


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've been looking at awlgrip, but I've read some places recommend it for professional use only since it can be difficult to spray. Is this true? It would be a bit more money but it's not an option I'm opposed to.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

All data sheets for professional grade paint have that tag in there for liability reasons. I wouldn't worry about it. Use a good respirator rated for isocyanates wear a tyvek suit and you'll be fine.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Those warnings are really meant for safety not the actual application.
I will admit most of the time I get lazy and don't put on my mask with resin etc but I always use my resperator when spraying awlgrip. It will knock you out if you don't.
There really is no better marine paint
Not to mention the awlcraft 2000 is much easier to work with and if you scratch the boat you can pick up the exact color from any marine store anywhere


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

FC I'm not going to spray so didn't look into that set of issues and I want a water based paint.  Reasons for the water based paint is 1. I don't want to mess with toxic fumes and 2. My garage is attached to residential units - neighbors behind and above, don't want to make them sick.

The paint will also be in lower traffic areas; gunnels, non non-skid floor areas and on the console. I don't think a super tough and or shiny paint is needed for those areas.

Either way it will be a learning experience and I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Tom and Cut, I normally don't worry about those warnings, but there was a specific flag on Jamestown's site about it. Since they normally cater to DIYers I figured maybe there a reason and I haven't sprayed anything in almost 15 years. I'll still hold it high on my list, but after you buy the catalyst and thinners it does get pricey.

Gramps, I'll let you be the guinea pig. If it comes out well I may reconsider, so hurry up and get painting!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

The thinner is cheap its that damn catalyst that hurts the wallet..


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

It's mixed 2:1 right. It's still a good option, but I'm liking the epiphanes more and more for some reason.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

roll and tip the awlgrip--- hear that it comes out well


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm hoping to spray this go around.


----------

